# PT-22 vs PT22 Poly



## SargeC4 (Dec 2, 2017)

I finally did a little comparison video of the older and newer PT-22's. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

Hey decent video of some Taurus pocket 22's!


----------

